

How to negotiate more effectively. - StavrosK
http://www.korokithakis.net/posts/secrets-power-negotiating/?

======
StavrosK
Sorry for the repost, guys, but there is an article about failing to negotiate
on the front page and I thought people would appreciate the advice.

